# Formby's Tung Oil High gloss finish



## wizical (Jul 27, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can buy Formby's Tung Oil High Gloss Finish, I saw this past weekend and it was an amazing finish.  any info would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## JimB (Jul 27, 2009)

I believ Walmart has it.


----------



## Wheaties (Jul 27, 2009)

Only place I've seen it around here is Menards, but those are only in the Midwest. Maybe a Lowes or Home Depot would have it. I don't know though because I don't go there.


----------



## areaman (Jul 27, 2009)

as Jim B says, our wal-mart carries it.


----------



## GouletPens (Jul 27, 2009)

Formby's, like almost every other "Tung Oil Finish" is not pure tung oil. It's a polyurethane blend, like General Finishes Arm-R-Seal you get from WC. You can get either of these and use it, or mix up a formula yourself with different blends of poly, BLO, and PURE tung oil (WC). As far as where to find Formby's, I've seen it at Walmart, HD, and Pleasants Hardware. I'm willing to bet most any store that carries minwax and other 'homeowner' type finishing products will have it.


----------



## fafow (Jul 28, 2009)

Keven,

I just checked Lowes in Torrance and they stock the Formby's Tung Oil Finish in both a high gloss and a low gloss.


----------



## wizical (Jul 28, 2009)

thanks again for the info, appreciate it


----------



## Chris Bar (Jul 29, 2009)

Think I saw it at Lowes.


----------



## stolicky (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Lowes has it.  I actually got some at my local hardware store.  I think they are a True Value.  It does come out pretty nice with several coats.  But it really isn't 'tung' oil.  It is a mixed finish.


----------



## woodman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Min Wax Tongue oil*

Min Wax Tongue oil is good too! Mark


----------



## fafow (Jul 29, 2009)

Last year I was looking to get some Minwax tung oil (or their blend of tung oil plus...) and couldn't find it anywhere.  A clerk at True Value told me that they could no longer carry it due to some California laws.  Evidently it has a chemical or two in it that California doesn't like, but Formby's doesn't have that same chemical so it can still be sold.  I wish I could remember what it was that kept it from being sold here.


----------



## GouletPens (Aug 1, 2009)

fafow said:


> Last year I was looking to get some Minwax tung oil (or their blend of tung oil plus...) and couldn't find it anywhere. A clerk at True Value told me that they could no longer carry it due to some California laws. Evidently it has a chemical or two in it that California doesn't like, but Formby's doesn't have that same chemical so it can still be sold. I wish I could remember what it was that kept it from being sold here.


 Heh...here in VA they still sell it all....just about everything that you buy has a disclaimer saying "in California this product is known to cause cancer" or something like that. I'm like, hmmmm....I guess I won't go use this product in California so I don't get cancer :tongue:


----------

